# Shadow - Welsh Section B - Around 29years old



## Ocraft92 (18 November 2021)

Hello !

It’s a long shot, I know!

I had a welsh section b when I was younger and sold him 22 years ago.

I was wondering if there was anyone out there that had him after me etc.

I am not expecting him to still be around but would love to have known where he ended up and what he ended up doing.

His name is Shadow, he was 12h and 8 years old (22 ish years ago)

Location : Peterborough / Stamford


----------



## Fern007 (19 November 2021)

I'm in that area. I'm sure you would have posted the surname of buyer if you could remember!


----------



## JackFrost (19 November 2021)

What colour (exactly)?


----------



## Ocraft92 (19 November 2021)

So I have just spoken to my mum said she said:
His registered name is:Granby pale shadow 
He is a Dunn 
And she thinks she can remember he went to someone in Raunds, she can’t think of the surname.


----------



## Ocraft92 (19 November 2021)

I think an R. Hanshaw had him in 2000 and this might have been who we sold him too


----------



## nagblagger (19 November 2021)

Was he registered? Could you track him down via the welsh breed society?


----------



## windand rain (19 November 2021)

Granby pony would have been registered at that time if he was a big one his sire would likely have been Dwyfor Micheal not sure of the litlle ones. We bought a yearling filly about 32 years ago She was PTS earlier this year after living 20 years with her owner after us so had 3 homes in total She was a wonderful pony
He was third in a first ridden class in 2000 at Keysoe PUK winter champs owned by R hanshaw


----------

